# I feel like im failing my 12 week old pup



## Littleone (Dec 28, 2020)

We've had our new family member for about 3 weeks now and I feel I'm not training her well enough.

Before we got her I did a lot of reading regarding training, got the books. I was hoping to be doing puppy classes to help but obviously with the current restrictions, that isn't possible.

At 12 weeks my cockapoo doesn't know any recall and I feel I've teached her to ignore her name/ignore me...but she can sit, stay(to an extent) lay down and spin. She does sleep through the whole night and she's very good at toilet training now

I'm feeling very overwhelmed, I can watch, read all the books but can't seem to physically put it into practice with my cockapoo. Everyday I feel I'm being an awful dog parent as I'm in the critical stage and I don't know what to do

Any training help, advice. Anyone similar ?.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like for 12 weeks you are doing really well.

For her name have some tasty treats and just say her name and give her a treat a couple of times, then say her name and wait for her to look at you then give her a treat, repeat that, then enrol someone else in the family and get them to do the same. Now start to spread out and call her backwards and forwards between you both - the start of recall.

Only associate her name with good stuff and try not to use it is she is ignoring you as it can turn into a nag then.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

I agree- if you are on top of toilet training and sleeping and have a happy puppy then that’s the best foundation. Sounds like you are doing well with the basics and 2nd hand gals advice should set you up well for recall. Be kind to yourself- all these things take time and it’s better to master the baby steps than to rush through the next steps too quickly. We recently got a 9 month old rescue and we’re going through exactly the same steps with him and he’s doing well with it so there’s no pressure to achieve things quickly. The other piece of advice passed on by our dog trainer is to make sure we as owners stay calm and don’t sound desperate when doing recall otherwise the dog picks up on that and stays well clear. Have fun with your recall games 😀


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

I think you are doing brilliantly. 12 weeks is still ever so young. She will be excitable and distracted for some time yet. I would stop reading so much and just enjoy your time with her. I was exactly the same and went through a very low period after we got our dog as it felt so overwhelming. I understand this is quite common. Puppies seem to develop in fits and starts rather than a linear line. All of sudden she will understand lots of things. You're doing really well. Xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Really good point - puppy blues is very real and most people have regrets and feel overwhelmed and that they can not cope. Just stick with it and it gets better


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Just another thought- even though puppy training classes aren’t running it might be possible to arrange a one to one. That way your trainer can tailor his/her advice specifically to your needs or concerns and also reassure you about the bits that are going well. I also remembered our trainers advice about the four Ds- difficulty, distance, duration and distraction and how we should really be starting easy, close, for short bursts and with no distractions and then only increasing one of them at a time, once our pups are fairly secure at each step. Normal life doesn’t always allow that, but if our planned training sessions aim for that it sets pup, and us, up for success.


----------



## CammieB (Apr 10, 2021)

online puppy school classes work suprisingly well, in the asence of local classes better than nothing, and good fun. Contact with a trained tutor who will give individual advice, and small classes with other puppies and owners , each puppy gets their fair attention during the class and exercises.

puppyschool.co.uk is one such provider.


----------

